

Large Hadron Rap - arthurk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j50ZssEojtM

======
madmotive
This is great. Surprisingly educational. Would be interesting to see how
school kids react to it.

~~~
CSchonwald
they'll appreciate if for the sheer hokeyness of it, which is a whole
interesting aesthetic itself (look at many of the shows that Adult swim puts
out).

~~~
dangoldin
Not when they realize that it's actually educational.

~~~
carterschonwald
the question then is whether or not it is possible to learn to enjoy learning,
or is that a personality trait?

~~~
dangoldin
I think it's definitely possible but it seems that most things that you are
required to do (go to school) end up being perceived as chores by the students
and so they end up disliking them.

If you are having fun while learning, you'll enjoy it. Having control over the
experience makes it more fun as well as having good teachers.

It just seems that these days most parents consider going to school a
requirement and it's no wonder kids don't like doing it.

At the same time, various personality traits can overcome these. Someone will
like learning no matter what and others may not like learning no matter what
but for the most part I think it's due to the perception of learning being a
chore.

~~~
froo
One of the interesting teaching methods I had the pleasure of seeing in action
in a High School environment, was a teacher who would let his students learn
organically when it came to physics.

Essentially what he did was find out what his students wanted to learn about,
and then teach that. Eventually what was happening was the students became
more involved in what he was teaching - even to the point where they were
going out and learning about things on their own.

I'm not sure if this was an experiment in teaching, or an actual teaching
method. This was a school for students who failed to achieve their goals in
their last years of high school (yr 12 here) but still wanted to achieve
university entry.

~~~
dangoldin
That's a cool idea but I think most people would be hesitant to let the
students decide what to learn since they might fear the students just want to
relax. It would never fly in a standard curriculum here (US) due to the focus
on standardized test scores.

It seems a lot of these new ideas and processes can only be implemented in
these types of fringe schools, like the one you mentioned.

~~~
froo
Well I think that this method only really could have worked in that
environment - given the students already had some exposure to the material in
the previous year.

I suppose this only really would have worked for the more difficult subjects
aswell.

------
huhtenberg
Informative, well rhymed, but _very_ dorky :-)

------
Jaytee
I agree it is very dorky. But having worked with CERN before, I find it rather
cute and hilarious.

------
greenagain
At first, I read the title wrong...

------
jedc
I'm speechless...

------
river_styx
This is really quite stupid.

